
Extra glass of wine a day 'will shorten your life by 30 minutes' - gabept
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2018/apr/12/one-extra-glass-of-wine-will-shorten-your-life-by-30-minutes
======
roryisok
This will change again in six months. It's not worth paying attention to any
of these studies until there's a critical mass of them saying the same thing

~~~
upofadown
This was a meta-study, not an actual study. So the studies used won't change,
what might happen is that another meta-study will come along that will
interpret the data differently. So for stuff like this it comes down to
methods. There is no point to waiting for more data if you accept the methods
used in this meta-study. There is lots of data, perhaps even too much...

------
to_bpr
Oh, can we have no fun anymore?

------
fred_is_fred
I'd gladly trade a drink a week with friends for the last 3 years of my
grandfather's life - stuck in assisted living.

~~~
alimw
Haha it's always better to trade away other people's time :)

------
hmm_really
fair swap

